# My Sweet Rosie



## manitobaskyline (Sep 28, 2008)

I had to make the decision today to put down my sweet Rosie. Rosie was a 19 year old cat who had bladder cancer. She had been doing fine for over a month but I had told myself that once I see her straining to urinate, I would not let her suffer. When I came home from work last night, she kept going in the litter box every 5 minutes most times with nothing coming out. On a few occasions she did get a tiny amount out which I was greateful for as I wanted to make sure she was ok until this morning. This the 3rd of 5 cats to lose. The only good thing about this is that I was very sure that the time had come. With the other two, the choice wasn't as clear and it made it more difficult. I will miss her. She was so sweet.


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

Very sorry for your loss, For what it's worth you made the right choice and didn't let her suffer.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm very, very sorry you lost Rosie. She was loved and you are a superb pet parent to have her with you till that age!


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

I understand what you are going through, with losing our 17 yr. old Oliver this week. It is heartbreaking, I am thinking about you, and hopefully our kitties will meet. Deepest sympathy.
Saly


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

Sorry for your lost. The bright side is she lived a loved long life with you.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. We are here for you, hugs!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

RIP Rosie. You had a good life. Cancer is a black hole. When you feel pain just remember you are feeling it so Rosie doesn't have to. I am sorry.


----------



## Princess Kitty (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You made the right decision for Rosie, and she thanks you for it over the rainbow bridge. She knows you loved her very much and she misses you too I am sure. You're a wonderful pet parent.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. 19 years, wow, that is so impressive. You must have taken very good care of her. I think it was a loving thing that you made the decision not to prolong her life. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Manitoba, I am so sorry about your loss of Rosie...she was blessed to have you in her life for 19 years, she was truly a Forever Kitty...
You gave her the Final Ultimate Gift of Love you could...You set her Free to Fly to the Bridge...
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh I'm so sorry.  You did everything you could for her, including making sure that she didn't suffer, and she'll always be in your heart.


----------



## struckers (Oct 2, 2013)

My deepest sympathies. With nineteen years under her belt, I'm sure she lived a long, happy, and fulfilling life, and it's so great that you made sure she wasn't suffering, but obviously that doesn't make it any easier to part with our babies.  RIP Rosie.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh I am so sorry. To live to 19 she must have had a loving home and cared for extremely well. Knowing when to let go and doing so was that final act of love. She filled your life with lots of memories to keep forever


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I am very sorry for your loss. Rosie will always have a special place in your heart and memories until you can be together again.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. Rest in Peace sweet Rosie.


----------

